# New Ecotech Light - For Nano Tanks



## aquatic_expressions

So I was going to get a nano sol for my nano but now I saw this and had to share... I'm hoping I can get more info on when it will be available...

I got these pics from another aquarium related site:


----------



## nc208082

Ecotech quickly pulled this down from their website after it was apparently put up by mistake too early. Probably going to have to wait until MACNA for more info about this most likely.


----------



## aquatic_expressions

Only thing needed is the price all the other information is essentially on the photos lol.


----------



## fesso clown

My guess is it will be 3/4 the price of a Radion. All the same functionality as the Radion Pro but just 1 puck. Looks nice!


----------



## aquatic_expressions

If it's the same price of the nano sol I'm buying it.


----------



## manmadecorals

I want! How much is a nano sol?


----------



## nc208082

Nano sol is 300$. This will most likely be half or slightly more than half of the radion pro. Slim chance they will make it only 300 bucks. That said its a very nice looking unit. You could build a diy one for pretty cheap if you do one of rapidled's aurora pucks. Just not as much control or as nice looking.

Sent from my SGH-I257M using Tapatalk


----------



## blunthead

who sells the sol for 300? thought it was $399 plus tax


----------



## aquatic_expressions

blunthead said:


> who sells the sol for 300? thought it was $399 plus tax


BA sells them for $319.99 plus tax


----------



## nc208082

blunthead said:


> who sells the sol for 300? thought it was $399 plus tax


Nano Sol is 300. Regular sol is 399

Nano Sol from Reefsuppies is 299.99 and with free shipping
http://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-s...Sol-Super-Blue-LED-Module-w-Power-Supply.html


----------



## manmadecorals

just saw it on BRS for $275 incl. free shipping in the US.

http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/aqua-illumination-nano-sol-super-blue-led-module.html


----------



## blunthead

thats a nano for 275
they sell the sol for 399


----------



## manmadecorals

blunthead said:


> thats a nano for 275
> they sell the sol for 399


Were we not discussing the AI Nano Sol though?

Reefsupplies.ca has the nano for $299.99 before tax (Free shipping in Canada)

BRS has the nano for $275 (Free shipping in the US)

BA Canada has the nano for $319.99 before tax (Free shipping in Canada)

BA USA has the nano for $273.99 (Free shipping in the US)


----------



## aquatic_expressions

manhtu said:


> Were we not discussing the AI nano though?
> 
> Reefsupplies.ca has the nano for $299.99 before tax (Free shipping in Canada)
> 
> BRS has the nano for $275 (Free shipping in the US)
> 
> BA Canada has the nano for $319.99 before tax (Free shipping in Canada)
> 
> BA USA has the nano for $273.99 (Free shipping in the US)


BA Canada with price match $284.99 free shipping

BA USA lower price then BRS

If the Radeon Nano is priced the same I will go radeon but if it is $100 more then I might get ai nano


----------



## manmadecorals

aquatic_expressions said:


> BA Canada with price match $284.99 free shipping
> 
> BA USA lower price then BRS
> 
> If the Radeon Nano is priced the same I will go radeon but if it is $100 more then I might get ai nano


but we're talking about an extra...12 LEDs ? with more colors, settings, and higher PAR. Would it not still be worth the extra $100?

Trying to get your opinion since i'm looking to upgrade the lighting on my DT as well


----------



## aquatic_expressions

manhtu said:


> but we're talking about an extra...12 LEDs ? with more colors, settings, and higher PAR. Would it not still be worth the extra $100?


The purpose I would be using it for wouldn't justify the $100 difference.


----------



## aquatic_expressions

manhtu said:


> but we're talking about an extra...12 LEDs ? with more colors, settings, and higher PAR. Would it not still be worth the extra $100?


Is it better then the nano sol, absolutely but for I would be using it for I'm looking for quality on a budget and if there is a $100 difference I would probably go ai for what I need it for.


----------



## manmadecorals

aquatic_expressions said:


> Is it better then the nano sol, absolutely but for I would be using it for I'm looking for quality on a budget and if there is a $100 difference I would probably go ai for what I need it for.


Ah! That makes sense.


----------



## KJSMSW

Can someone confirm for me....

So..

In the first picture, it shows the total PAR at 900.

Does this mean that it is 23.68x more effective than a PAR38 bulb at providing photosynthetically active raditation, and thus, better for corals and life that produce food through photosynthesis?


----------



## manmadecorals

THEY HAVE IT POSTED!!!

http://ecotechmarine.com/products/radion/radion-xr15w-pro/

Yea...so looks like i'll go with this one...


----------



## manmadecorals

pre-order available for $450 USD


----------



## manmadecorals

also add $100 USD if you want the mounting arm

http://reefbuilders.com/2014/05/29/radion-mounting-system-sleek-light-arm-ecotech-marine/


----------



## CatfishSoupFTW

ahh so pricy !!! really curious what the values are when built. looks like a great unit though


----------



## manmadecorals

CatfishSoupFTW said:


> ahh so pricy !!! really curious what the values are when built. looks like a great unit though


The way i compared it to the other nano units:

*Hydra26: $400 USD
AI Controller: $80 USD
Mounting Rail: $65 USD*

_*26 LED (max 95 watts): *_
Cool White: 8 Cree XP-G2
Deep Blue: 4 OSRAM OSLON 
Royal Blue: 6 Cree XT-E 
Green: 2 Cree XP-E2 
Deep Red: 2 OSRAM OSLON 
Violet: 2 SemiLED 415nm 
UV: 2 SemiLED 400nm

Included: 80 degree lens

Compatible with the AI family of wireless controllers

VS.

*Ecotech: $449.99 USD
Mounting Arm: $99.99*

*21 LED (max 78 Watts)*
Cool White: 4 Cree XP-G2 
Deep Blue: 4 Osram Oslon Square
Blue: 4 Cree XP-E 
Green: 2 Cree XP-E Green
Hyper Red: 2 Osram Oslon SSL
Yellow: 1 Osram Oslon SSL 
Indigo: 2 SemiLEDs 
UV: 2 SemiLEDs

Included: 80 degree lens (Installed) + 120 degree lens (included)

Compatible with Ecotech iCloud

Both fixtures have hanging kits and mounting arm options.


----------



## manmadecorals

The main reason i went with the Ecotech fixture was simply for the aesthetic looks aside from the max par of 825. It is a neat, simple, and organized light fixture with not too many wires running around. The upcoming sleak looking mounting arm will also have a neat way to hide the wire into it.


----------



## nc208082

Interesting when you break down the prices like that the two options turn out to be roughly 5 dollar difference. Is that the merger coming into effect?


----------



## manmadecorals

nc208082 said:


> Is that the merger coming into effect?


Sorry, I don't understand your question.


----------



## nc208082

It's relating to Ecotech and AI's deal of working together that was announced a while ago. They are both bringing out small lights with near identical specs and a similiar price point.

http://reefbuilders.com/2014/02/24/ecotech-marine-aqua-illumination-merge/


----------



## corpusse

I wish they made one half this size or even 1/4.


----------



## manmadecorals

nc208082 said:


> It's relating to Ecotech and AI's deal of working together that was announced a while ago. They are both bringing out small lights with near identical specs and a similiar price point.
> 
> http://reefbuilders.com/2014/02/24/ecotech-marine-aqua-illumination-merge/


Ah! Very interesting... did not know


----------



## manmadecorals

You can also pre-order it on Reefsupplies.ca 


They are going for $499.99 w/ free shipping anywhere in Canada


----------



## deeznutz

I'm expecting 4 of them in a few weeks.



manhtu said:


> You can also pre-order it on Reefsupplies.ca
> 
> They are going for $499.99 w/ free shipping anywhere in Canada


----------



## manmadecorals

*This just in!*


----------



## deeznutz

Sic, why isn't it set up yet?

What are your initial thoughts?

We need more pics!


----------



## manmadecorals

deeznutz said:


> Sic, why isn't it set up yet?
> 
> What are your initial thoughts?
> 
> We need more pics!


I'm waiting for the Ecotech mounting arm to be released for this light...should be out soon.

Inital thoughts: feels like a $500 piece of equipment LOL! This light really brings the saying "You get what you pay for" to life.


----------



## manmadecorals

interesting... I said all of this already in my previous post...

http://reefbuilders.com/2014/07/16/comparing-radion-xr15w-pro-hydra-26-led-lights/


----------



## uniboob

You are going to see AI with something new soon too I think 

Awesome light you picked up there. Really sharp looking. And the fan is on correct side  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manmadecorals

and now for the long awaited mounting arm... 

Looks like it'll be released in a month or two...

http://reefbuilders.com/2014/05/29/radion-mounting-system-sleek-light-arm-ecotech-marine/


----------



## deeznutz

I sure hope you get it soon


----------

